# Question on new extended layout



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

This is a picture of my new bigget layout i made. It is 5 feet wide still x 63 iches long the lay i made is not set in stone my question .The way i set the two switches is that ok to do.

Thanks al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks nice to me... Just be careful of any overhang, especially from the bigger engines, if any.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

flyernut said:


> Looks nice to me... Just be careful of any overhang, especially from the bigger engines, if any.


Biggist one so far is my 322 hudson with sit. Thanks 

Stay safe al


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

I take it you added 63" to your old layout. Pic looks a lot bigger than 60X63. 
Looks good to me. Not sure I understand your question about the switches.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Now you have some long straight runs after the extension. There are a few S curves, the Gilbert trains will run through them but it is better to avoid s curves in main lines.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

cole226 said:


> I take it you added 63" to your old layout. Pic looks a lot bigger than 60X63.
> Looks good to me. Not sure I understand your question about the switches.


My orignal lay was 5 feet wide x 10 feet long know its still 5 feet x 15 feet. On the switches one switch is on inside and the other is on the out side so is it ok to have it like that and is ok to use one control. Thankyou
Stay safe Al


AmFlyer said:


> Now you have some long straight runs after the extension. There are a few S curves, the Gilbert trains will run through them but it is better to avoid s curves in main lines.


Ok thankyou


AmFlyer said:


> Now you have some long straight runs after the extension. There are a few S curves, the Gilbert trains will run through them but it is better to avoid s curves in main lines.


Ok thanks


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't see any problem with the switches. You could move them on down the straight a couple sections and maybe get rid of the S turns. 🇺🇸


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

cole226 said:


> I don't see any problem with the switches. You could move them on down the straight a couple sections and maybe get rid of the S turns. 🇺🇸


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok i will thanks.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The extra size really looks good. Your switches are fine. You did not create a reverse loop.
You do have some S turns at the switches. To get rid of the S curves, you will need to continue the curve from the switches. Move them down some and connect with straight track.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I started to never thought of creating of a reverse loop do u think i should put one in. Thanks 

Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Where there is one you will need two so the trains can be re-reversed without backing up through the reverse loop. I enjoyed running AF trains for 60 years without reverse loops, but now that I have them I have grown to like them. You have enough room for them. They will mess up all your operating cars that have outside pickup shoes because the shoe will be on the wrong side after going through the reverse loop. 
If you do decide to include reverse loops they should be longer than your longest train so that only the power to the reverse loop needs to be flipped, not the power to the balance of the layout. All four of mine are like that and four PSX-AR-AC electronic reverser boards make operation through them undetectable.
My advise at this point is to not put them in until you are comfortable you know how you want to operate the larger layout. You also need to be confident in your electrical and wiring skills. Reverse loops can complicate using semaphores, Talking Stations and the Tender mounted horn/whistle actuators. Come back in a year if you get bored and do mod 1 to add reverse loops.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

NO NO NO NO NO Just not needed. They can be a problem.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, you should tell us how you really feel about reverse loops!!! I said pretty much the same thing but with more details.
Before we hear from the HO and N gaugers, reverse loops with DCC and no Gilbert track actuated accessories are simple. Reverse loops in AC with 10A track block supplies and 5 or 10 Gilbert accessories connected that need a fixed Base Post reference are much harder to set up and wire. Not to mention the actuation shoes on the action cars end up on the wrong side.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

AmFlyer said:


> Where there is one you will need two so the trains can be re-reversed without backing up through the reverse loop. I enjoyed running AF trains for 60 years without reverse loops, but now that I have them I have grown to like them. You have enough room for them. They will mess up all your operating cars that have outside pickup shoes because the shoe will be on the wrong side after going through the reverse loop.
> If you do decide to include reverse loops they should be longer than your longest train so that only the power to the reverse loop needs to be flipped, not the power to the balance of the layout. All four of mine are like that and four PSX-AR-AC electronic reverser boards make operation through them undetectable.
> My advise at this point is to not put them in until you are comfortable you know how you want to operate the larger layout. You also need to be confident in your electrical and wiring skills. Reverse loops can complicate using semaphores, Talking Stations and the Tender mounted horn/whistle actuators. Come back in a year if you get bored and do mod 1 to add reverse loops.


Thankyou your right my electricals skills arent the best thanyou for your advice stay safe
Al


mopac said:


> NO NO NO NO NO Just not needed. They can be a problem.
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> ...





AmFlyer said:


> Mopac, you should tell us how you really feel about reverse loops!!! I said pretty much the same thing but with more details.
> Before we hear from the HO and N gaugers, reverse loops with DCC and no Gilbert track actuated accessories are simple. Reverse loops in AC with 10A track block supplies and 5 or 10 Gilbert accessories connected that need a fixed Base Post reference are much harder to set up and wire. Not to mention the actuation shoes on the action cars end up on the wrong side.


Thankyou i will not have reverse loop didnt think of it untill someone asked cant remember who. Thanks stay safe.
Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Should i connect wires from my dual transformer 30b 300 watt to new layout our set up my other trans former it not as bid i think it a 15b 100 watt not sure singel transformer. Thanks .

Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It looks like the layout track plan offers the ability to run two engines separately on two different loops of track. If so the 30B would be the easiest way to operate the trains.
The 15B is a 110W single control transformer so it would be wired two just one of the track loops, a second transformer would be necessary for the other loop of track.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok l forgot to add this when ran it just to see witout adding wires to new layout. It did fun slow transformer all the way but also the other train rain too so inotice the track switchwas connected to outside and left side so i too the ssitch put it on inside track then it ran normal still slow. I think what i understand the transformer the 30b dual. So use the other transformer for one track then extend the wires from the orignal lay out to the new layout. Hope u understand what ia saying.
Al thanks.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Al, it looks like you had two separate loops before you extended the layout so just making the two loops longer should not change the operation. I cannot say for sure without the actual track plan but you may need some fiber pins where the two turnouts connect. The two handles of the 30B should be all you need when the layout is properly wired.


----------

